# bubbles on screen while drying



## mnkdrt (Jul 28, 2008)

hello, we are just starting out and trying to get our first screen ready. we have done everything according to instructions but when we let the emulsion dry overnight and come back the next day there are bubbles all over the bottom (non t-shirt side) of the frame. this has happened 2 days in a row now. we cleaned, degreased, etc. all according to the instructions, using yellow bug lights and all that. can anyone help??? i have attached a pic of the frame. thanx!
p.s.: the photo just shows the front (image side) of the screen.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

It looks like you have way to much emulsion in the screen. How are you coating it? With a scoop coater?


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok well, I can almost guarantee that its because too much emulsion is going on the screen.

If you lay the coat too thick, it begins to goop up, and drip like water does from a ceiling. 

Try this, when coating the screen with you scoop coater, coat once, then go over again, and give it a little more pressure. this usually cleans up any left over emulsion. 

Key point, is that you want a think even coat of emulsion. Thick doesn't pay off! {Unless your doing High Density, but I don think that is what your faster!}
Good luck! 

I use a heater to make my screens dry quicker too!


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

yea definently try to use a heat of some sorts, just be careful not to get any dust or particles in your emulsion. . . .that'd be bad mmmkay?


----------



## mnkdrt (Jul 28, 2008)

we are going to try and put less emulsion on the screen. thanx everyone! will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## identitylab (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah I think its because your using way to much emulsion , but it also looks like water spots, check the temp in your drying room, make sure its cool.


----------



## kaneda7777 (Jul 19, 2008)

you need to leave a thiner deposit of emulsion. Push harder when coating and then dry mesh side down on rack with a hot fan blowing in darkness. takes 30 mins.


----------

